# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 21.01.2013 - 28.01.2013

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *246*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1003* Получено карантинов: *58*, суммарный объем: *2* мб Обработано файлов: *16*, суммарный объем: *3* мб Уникальных файлов: *14*, суммарный объем: *2* мб Признаны безопасными: *8* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *2*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=130547 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\cpldapu\produkey.exe - *1* c:\windows\gigalan.sys - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.bq - *1* Trojan-Banker.Win32.Qhost.abmo - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

